# 10.25 lb, 31 inch Trout - Galveston Bay



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

Jerry topped his Personal best this morning and has joined the 10 lb club.
And he caught it on Top, a Skidder Walker. 
*10.25lb, 31 inches.*

We got out early again today and hit some of the same spots that Hop & I fished yesterday.

It was pretty mush the same scenario. 
I snagged a 23.5 right of the bat before the sun was up then Jerry
started boating fish regularly in the 20" to 23" range.
Then we hit a dry spell until Jerry caught a another big girl, 
6.5lb, 27.5" and fat.
We didn't catch many today (7). All quality fish. Only one under 20.

Of course I didn't catch another fish all day but who cares. You don't get to *net* a 10lber but maybe once in your life.
That was the biggest trout I have ever laid eyes on.
Congrads to Jerry 
and of course the Captain that put him on the fish...ME...LOL...

.
.


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Released*

BTW all fish were caught while drifting on tops in 4' to 5' over scattered shell.
And all fish were released in good shape.

We keyed on slicks, mullet and tide lines.

No 2 fish were caught in the same place they were scattered.


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*thanks*

I have never had so many people send greens and give Kudos before.
I want to thank everyone from me and Jerry and Hop.
Team 4 fish flashing. 
(a reference to our watches that have the fishing bite times on them)
I am humbled and do not deserve the lauding.
I just happened to be there.

*Fishwish (Jerry) caught the fish.*

Hop* should* have been there but he has a beautiful new baby girl and is in the process of buying a new house.


----------

